# ZIM - Zimplats Holdings



## qldfrog (31 March 2021)

This not so small company is missing, and has had a bit of a climb lately.
Platinum mining since 1998...


----------



## divs4ever (6 December 2021)

MAJOR CAPITAL EXPENDITURE PROJECTS UPDATE

Zimplats is pleased to announce that the board of directors has approved an overall capital investment strategy with a budget of US$1.8 billion to be implemented over a 10-year period beginning in 2021, with US$1.2 billion already approved for implementation.
These projects, including those that are currently in process of being approved, will concentrate on:
• Maintaining current production levels through mine replacements and upgrades (US$516 million);
• Expanding production levels through growth projects, including the development of a new mine and increased processing capacity, which will boost nameplate capacity from 6.7 million tonnes per annum to 8.8 million tonnes per annum and in-country processing capacity to 380 000 tonnes of concentrate per year, and the establishment of an abatement facility to mitigate sulphuric dioxide emissions emanating from the current and expanded smelting capacity (US$969 million);
• Refurbishing the mothballed base metal refinery, to further beneficiate converter matte (US$100 million); and
• Investing in a 185MW solar plant to augment power supplies and enhance ESG performance metrics to maintain Zimplats licence to operate (US$201 million). These projects are expected to be funded by internally generated resources.
The ASX announcement was approved and authorised for release by the board of directors of Zimplats Holdings Limited. For further information please contact: Alex Mhembere Chief Executive Officer Zimplats Holdings Limited Tel: + 263 242 886 878 - 85 Fax:+ 263 242 886 876/7 Email: alex.mhembere@zimplats.com

 DYOR

 i hold ZIM  ( bought June 2021 )


----------



## divs4ever (14 February 2022)

2A.6 Payment Date 8/3/2022 2A.7 Are any of the below approvals required for the dividend/distribution before business day 0 of the timetable? Security holder approval Court approval Lodgement of court order with +ASIC ACCC approval FIRB approval Another approval/condition external to the entity required before business day 0 of the timetable for the dividend/distribution.
 2A.8 Currency in which the dividend/distribution is made ("primary currency") USD - US Dollar 
2A.9 Total dividend/distribution payment amount per +security (in primary currency) for all dividends/distributions notified in this form USD 1.11485200 
2A.9a AUD equivalent to total dividend/distribution amount per +security AUD 
2A.9b If AUD equivalent not known, date for information to be released 24/2/2022 Estimated or Actual? 
2A.10 Does the entity have arrangements relating to the currency in which the dividend/distribution is paid to securityholders that it wishes to disclose to the market? 
2A.11 Does the entity have a securities plan for dividends/distributions on this +security? 
2A.12 Does the +entity have tax component information apart from franking? 
2A.13 Withholding tax rate applicable to the dividend/distribution (%) % 

 i bought in June 2021  at a whisker under $20 

 this is a relatively illiquid share and the extra perceived risk of operating in Africa  , so some caution needed 


DIVIDEND TYPEDIVIDEND AMOUNT ($)FRANKEDEX-DIV DATEPAY DATE*Final*1.0920.00%19/08/202103/09/2021*Interim*0.5270.00%18/02/202105/03/2021*Final*0.5610.00%16/11/202003/12/2020*Final*0.6160.00%11/09/201926/09/2019*Interim*0.2620.00%19/02/201906/03/2019*Final*0.8270.00%06/09/201821/09/2018*Final*0.1700.00%07/09/201523/09/2015

 DYOR

 i hold ZIM  ( and am not holding my breath waiting for a second nibble below $19 )


----------



## Iron Triangle (9 April 2022)

ZIM is an asx 200 stock , It has good technicals anaylsis with a rising trend lines past 2 years, up 6% last week . The fundamentals anaylsis are better with solid earnings and increasing revenue with plenty of cash reserves. The only downside is low liquidy as hedge funding investors are absent due to missing reporting standards. Gold stocks and the POG is undervalued at the moment imo and ZIM is no exception. The icing on the cake is for this stock is a 9% divident yield.


----------



## divs4ever (9 April 2022)

low liquidity    , yes  , but  maybe i am a Luddite  , i consider  all of Africa  as high risk  , and this is a rare exception to my avoidance of this area 

 but this stock has it's temptations , to be sure


----------

